# 5 Protein Myths Debunked



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2019)

*5 Protein Myths Debunked*

Protein being the favorite macronutrient for most bodybuilders gets a lot of attention from people who diss the fit lifestyle. A lot is said about our beloved protein which might leave some people confused about if they should include it in their diets.

To set the record straight protein is an essential macronutrient and you can?t cut it out of your diet. If you?re one of those people who is wondering if they should jump on the protein bandwagon, you?ve come to the right place.

*1. Consuming Protein Can Damage the Kidneys*
If I get a dollar every time I hear this statement, my lifetime protein supplement supply would be free. Consuming protein can?t damage your kidneys if you don?t already have an underlying kidney or liver disease.

With this said, an excess of everything is bad. Diversify your protein intake between animal and plant sources. If you?re on a high protein diet, you might want to increase your calcium intake as some research suggests it?s possible excess protein intake causes you to pee more calcium out which can affect your bone health.

*2. Protein Only Helps with Muscle Development*
Many people flat out dismiss protein-rich food considering them to be bodybuilding food. Protein is one of the three essential macronutrients and cannot be left out of your diet. It helps in supporting a healthy immune system and can regulate blood glucose.

Protein is composed of amino acids which are not only a component of muscle, but also of bone, joint, tendons, ligaments, hair, antibodies, hormones, enzymes and LDL and HDL cholesterol.

*2. You Can?t Meet Your Protein Requirements on a Plant-Based Diet*
A vegan diet and lifestyle have met a lot of resistance based on the myth that you can?t meet your daily protein requirement on a plant-based diet. If you?re a vegan, you might have to include a plant-based protein supplement to help you achieve your daily goal.

You can meet your protein requirement on a plant-based diet, but you would need a well-optimized diet plan as most plant foods do not contain the same quantity of protein and essential amino acids as animal products.

*4. Everyone Should Take a Protein Supplement*
Protein mostly got associated with bodybuilders with the advent of protein powders. It has since been thought that you can?t build muscles without a protein supplement. This is as far away from the truth as it can be.

To build muscle, you should be consuming one gram of protein for every pound of body weight. This goal can be met by consuming some chicken, eggs, and fish in the day. If you?re not into bodybuilding, your daily recommended protein goal is 0.4 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight which can be met without even trying.

*5. It Doesn?t Matter How or When You Consume Protein*
Some people think if you?re having enough amounts of protein, the time of consumption and quality of the protein doesn?t matter. To get optimal results, you need to spread out your protein consumption equally throughout the day.

The source of the protein also plays a major role. Just like us humans, not all proteins are created equal. The protein you get out of chicken is superior to the protein in a chicken burger patty. Different supplement brands also use the protein of different qualities. You should do your research before settling on a supplement or designing a diet.


----------

